# My African Safari Blog



## Timeshare Von (Aug 14, 2011)

If this isn't an appropriate place, I hope the moderators will move over to the Tug Lounge.

I begin my African safari trip this Friday and have set up a blog in hopes of being able to post while on the road in Kenya & Tanzania.

Please feel free to subscribe if you're interested; I have already made a few posts of background info on the trip.  The first post from "on the ground" will be this weekend . . . probably Saturday or Sunday from Nairobi.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 8, 2011)

I have returned from my trip to Kenya & Tanzania and have started to update my blog, including photos.  I expect to have three or four more posts by the end of the weekend to wrap up my journaling of this fabulous experience.


----------



## azsunluvr (Sep 18, 2011)

*Safari!*

Lucky you! It's on my dream list!


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 18, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> I have returned from my trip to Kenya & Tanzania and have started to update my blog, including photos.  I expect to have three or four more posts by the end of the weekend to wrap up my journaling of this fabulous experience.


Very interesting blog.  I read it all and looked at all your pictures and movie clips too.  What a fantastic and adventurous journey.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow,  like you said in your blog it was truly a National Geographic experience

Greg


----------



## catwgirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Very interesting stuff.  It is on my wish list too.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm glad that folks enjoyed reading and seeing the photos/videos.  Hopefully those who wish to do this, will be able to do so!


----------

